# Symphonies/concertos post Beethoven, pre Brahms/Tchaikovsky/so on



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

What symphonies and concertos were people talking about post Beethoven but pre Brahms and the like?

I think the three of the four Schumann symphonies were highly regarded(excepting symphony 4, which was not as well received). Berlioz of course was talked about, with Symphony Fantastique and Harold in Italy and possibly other works, but many thought he was nuts right? Mendelssohn. Weber? John Field concerti? Hummel? Chopin and Liszt concerti? Schubert maybe, when Schumann rediscovered him.

Maybe there were some obscure names that were regarded highly then but not so much now? I'm just curious what people were talking. And also what we now regard as the best works of the time.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Hummel was rather famous, and his works were frequently performed. I'm not exactly sure when he fell out of favor, but I don't think his reputation persisted long after his death.

This seems to be the era in which virtuousi ruled the symphonic/concerto land: Sigismund Thalberg, Clara Wieck, Henri Herz, early Liszt, etc.

But I think that this period was _mostly_ dominated by opera, no? Cherubini, Paisiello, Boieldieu, etc.?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Novelette said:


> Hummel was rather famous, and his works were frequently performed. I'm not exactly sure when he fell out of favor, but I don't think his reputation persisted long after his death.


In recent years, he seems to have been making quite a comeback. And deservedly so, if you ask me.

One should perhaps mention Mendelssohn here? Wrote some mighty fine symphonies and concertos.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A good question! Beethoven's music was often reviewed in his lifetime -- in fact I have a nice page of those reviews:

https://sites.google.com/site/kenocstuff/

But after that? There were plenty of musical periodicals, newspaper reports, and so forth in those times, but it seems the material is a bit hard to find. I would love to see the contemporary chatter on 19th-century music, but really don't know where to look. Maybe somebody else can help...?


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

You may also enjoy Louis Spohr Violin Concertos, Niels Gade Symphonies and Henry Charles Litolff Symphonic Concertos (for piano and orchestra) if you're looking for Symphonies/ Concertos only (When it comes to operas, there are plenty of masterworks all over the time period!)


----------

